# Mahindra 2555 HST leaking



## Richard Harden

Hi there! I'm a new member as of today. I own a Mahindra 2555 HST with a cab. I love the tractor, as far as how it can work. I bought it used in May of 2018. It had 197 hours of it. It's a 2016 model. It now has 236 hours. It started leaking oil under the steering column. More like a seep than a leak. It will drip maybe a teaspoon onto the floor after hours of running. I removed a plastic cover and checked it out today. It's the power steering control valve and it's leaking at the steering wheel shaft seal. I called around and you have to replace the valve with a new one. The cost just for the valve is $1100.00. I about crapped. The warrantee doesn't cover this because the tractor is too old. They don't offer a rebuild kit for it, so new is it. I just think this part should have lasted longer than 236 hours. I'm not happy. Another thing is the cost of all the filters. I can't find anyone who makes or sells them other than Mahindra. Check things out before you buy.


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum Richard Harden. Glad you came by to join our group. Too bad about the leak, seems no one builds things like they used to! Maybe start a thread and give us a little more info on your tractor, the valve and the situation and maybe one of our knowledgeable members can give you a idea of what can or can't be done.
Swing by the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself and what you do with that tractor.


----------



## RC Wells

Remove the valve, pull the seal, and take it to a bearing shop. They will be able to match the seal with a new metric equivalent.


----------



## Richard Harden

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Richard Harden. Glad you came by to join our group. Too bad about the leak, seems no one builds things like they used to! Maybe start a thread and give us a little more info on your tractor, the valve and the situation and maybe one of our knowledgeable members can give you a idea of what can or can't be done.
> Swing by the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself and what you do with that tractor.


Thanks pogobill. I like forums. I learn quite a bit of good info and it's always good to hear what other people have to say. I'm a retired auto/truck mechanic and I worked 29 years at Byron Nuclear Power Plant as a mechanic. I grew up on a farm and also worked at an International Harvester dealership when I was in high school. I know a little, but I'm sure no expert on a Mahindra. I did more research yesterday. The power steering control valve part number is 14524054002, but the old number ends in 001. Mahindra made a change. Maybe an improvement? I called Mahindra at their Texas facility and talked with their techs. The leaky valve can't be rebuilt and they offer no parts for it, just the new valve. I told them I was a bit ticked off because the tractor has 236 hours and the valve failed. He said he was sorry. My warrantee has expired also. I purchased the tractor used, with 219 hours. The floor mat showed signs of oil, both on top and under the rubber mat. I bet the valve was leaky from day one. The tech at Mahindra told me to go online and write a letter to them, so I did, but I'm still waiting for a reply. I can use the tractor, I just keep a rag on the floor to catch any dripping fluid. I have another problem now. I was out today, clearing brush with my Woods bush cutter. I was out for three hours and everything was working fine. All of a sudden, the tractor engine shut off. My fuel gauge shows about 1/4 tank and no other warnings came on. It will turn over and spin normal, but it won't start. I have a dash warning light, MIL and CHECK ENGINE come on when I try to start. I just walked back to my house to read the manual and drink a cup of coffee. I looked under the tractor and around for anything strange, checked the engine oil and I didn't notice anything. Now it's about dark and I'll work on it tomorrow. Any thoughts as to what caused this? Thanks and I'll start a thread.


----------



## Richard Harden

RC Wells said:


> Remove the valve, pull the seal, and take it to a bearing shop. They will be able to match the seal with a new metric equivalent.


I called Mahindra in Texas and talked with a tech. He said the valve can't be repaired. I find that hard to believe, sense someone built the valve. I did find out there was a change in the part number, so they must have improved the valve, or changed it. I have new issues now. I was using the tractor after lunch and it died. It turns over, but it doesn't start. It shows fuel. I just put five gallons in it. The dash light MIL and CHECK ENGINE comes on. Any ideas? Once I get things running, I may pull the valve off and check it better. I don't believe seal comes out the top, but it looks more internal. I'll stay up on my post. Thanks.


----------



## FredM

The seal will be internal because of pressure in the hydraulic steering system, I replaced the steering shaft seal on my Kubota and had to strip the whole box to replace and then all the others because the box had been pulled down.

You could do as RC suggests and strip the valve down to get the seal size, then the BUT!! comes into play, if you can get a seal that will do the job.


----------



## Richard Harden

FredM said:


> The seal will be internal because of pressure in the hydraulic steering system, I replaced the steering shaft seal on my Kubota and had to strip the whole box to replace and then all the others because the box had been pulled down.
> 
> You could do as RC suggests and strip the valve down to get the seal size, then the BUT!! comes into play, if you can get a seal that will do the job.


I've been a mechanic all my life and I'm 66 years old. Of course I would remove the control valve and disassemble it. Hopefully I could find a seal that would work. I have no idea what the internals of the valve even look like. All I know is Mahindra techs in Texas told me they don't make a seal kit. I'm cheap and I would much rather repair the original valve than to spend $1000.00 or so on a new one. I could even chuck the housing on my lathe and turn the inside dimensions if necessary to fit a new seal. All I can do is try. I just wanted to bring this issue to attention. Lots of money for a small part. Thanks.


----------



## FredM

I respect your capabilities, the oil seal is not a standard oil seal, and that was my “but”, good luck and I hope you can find a heavy duty oil seal that will handle pressure.


----------



## Richard Harden

FredM said:


> I respect your capabilities, the oil seal is not a standard oil seal, and that was my “but”, good luck and I hope you can find a heavy duty oil seal that will handle pressure.


Thanks FredM. Sometimes I wonder how capable I really am. I may not mess with this leak until next summer when the weather is warm. I don't have a heated shop where this will fit in, because of the cab height. The leak is so minor, I can wait. I wish I had a drawing of the valve internals. I'm sure Mahindra has this, but I doubt if they would give out a copy. I should ask. All they can do is say no.


----------



## Richard Harden

I mention my tractor died while using it the other day. The next day, in brighter daylight, I found the problem. A stick or stalk of honey suckle caught the fuel hose from the tank to the fuel filter, right where the hose connects to the filter housing. It tore the hose and allowed air to get in. That's all it took to kill the engine. I found the torn hose and repaired it, but I couldn't figure out how to prime the fuel system. The manual's directions are very poor in my opinion. I called the local Mahindra dealer and they sent a mechanic out. He had the engine running in around 10 minutes. There is a 10MM socket head bleeder on the side of the fuel filter housing, right next to the inlet hose connection from the tank. He removed the bleeder and pumped the priming pump on the top of the filter housing. Once he go fuel coming out of the bleeder opening, he reinstalled the bleeder. He pumped it again a few times, then tightened the bleeder. Next he had me try to start the engine at mid throttle. It cranked for about 30 seconds and then started. It runs fine. All the warning cleared and no engine damage was done. I wish Mahindra offered a skid plate that would bolt up under the engine. Not everyone uses their tractor in a farm field.


----------



## FredM

I was going to suggest that you google but then remembered you said the valve is all one part.

I would leave things be and you will most likely need the tractor for winter, you would also know you will be up the creek if you strip the valve and can’t replace the seal with a suitable replacement.

I hope you took notice of how to bleed the fuel system of your tractor, it is straight forward to do, you always have the forum if you get stuck.
Cheers


----------



## Richard Harden

FredM said:


> I was going to suggest that you google but then remembered you said the valve is all one part.
> 
> I would leave things be and you will most likely need the tractor for winter, you would also know you will be up the creek if you strip the valve and can’t replace the seal with a suitable replacement.
> 
> I hope you took notice of how to bleed the fuel system of your tractor, it is straight forward to do, you always have the forum if you get stuck.
> Cheers


Thanks FredM. I've been a mechanic most of my working life, but I'm not that familiar with diesels, as a Mahindra. It was actually quite simple. I don't know what the dealer charges will be, but for sure, I got a good lesson in bleeding the fuel system. I would have spent time reading and posting on the forum, pertaining to bleeding the fuel system. I just wanted to get the tractor out of the woods and back to my shed. I wrote a post in this thread on where and how to bleed the Mahindra 2555 fuel system.


----------



## Richard Harden

Hi everyone. I found some info on the power steering control valve on my Mahindra 2555. The valve is made by a company in South Korea named SINJIN Precision Co. LTD. I found their website, but they don't show any parts for this valve. I sent several emails to this company, but they didn't return anything. They have a phone number, which I didn't call. The weather has become very nasty in northern Illinois, so I'll leave this as they are for now. The leak is not bad, being so cold. This is a picture of the steering valve, sent from another forum. The owner told me it can be repaired, it's just difficult to find the correct seals.


----------



## Richard Harden

I'm still working on this PSU. I removed and disassembled the PSU. The inner seal is a quad ring or X-ring. It's a # 212. Not an ideal seal for the application. The outer seal is a double lip seal, no lip spring, and it's a metric 22 x 30 x 5. I believe both seals are made of BUNA rubber. The hydraulic oil gets hot while the tractor is operated, up to 264 degrees. Too hot for BUNA rubber. I'm working with a seal company to see if they can install a different seal to replace the quad ring. So far, they don't seem to be in much of a hurry. If they don't come up with anything, I'll replace both seals with ones made of Viton, and cross my fingers!


----------



## RC Wells

You may want to try a vendor like Global O-Ring and Seal. They have a good selection of the temperature resistant Teflon O and X ring products.


----------



## Richard Harden

Thanks RC Wells. I have looked at this website. They offer a Viton quad or X-ring in the size (212) I need, but they don't have the outer metric seal, a 22 x 30 x 5. I would like this in Viton, but I haven't found one yet. They had a seal in Buna rubber, but it doesn't have the lip spring, which I want.


----------



## RC Wells

Call Marco Rubber and Plastics at 888-919-4716.


----------



## Richard Harden

I called Marco Rubber and went to their website. The man I spoke with said they could look into the SINJIN PSU seal issue, but it would cost me $300 for them to start re-engineering a different seal for the unit. He thought I should try a Viton O-ring instead of the quad ring. I'm not sure about that idea. They didn't have a Viton quad ring. If spending $300 would guarantee a better seal that doesn't leak, it would be worth it, since a new PSU from the dealer is over $1000.


----------



## RC Wells

Do you have a bearing supply house local to you? If so, take the old seal and the rotary valve assembly there and see what they can locate. These units shaft seals seldom gets much above warm to the touch. Most use Buna-N Nitrile seals without any problem.


----------



## Richard Harden

RC Wells, thanks and I've done that. I've called, sent emails with pictures to at least a dozen different seal supply houses. I've been to several seal suppliers, Motion Industries, up in the Chicago suburbs. All they have is the quad ring, #212, and the outer metric seal, 22 x 30 x 5. I wanted Viton instead of Buna rubber. They didn't have either, but it could be ordered. What I was hoping for, would have been a completely different seal other than the quad ring. Unless I pay for an engineering charge, it won't happen. I don't mind paying if they can come up with a seal that doesn't leak. I sent a few pictures of what this thing looks like. Not much to it. It's simple, but not well engineered as far as the seals go. If I could install a Parker Hannifin or Eaton control valve, I would, but they are entirely different. I would install a new quad ring and outer seal and be done, but I'm sure it won't last. Even the local dealer said the new units they installed leaked within several months. I'm waiting for Seal and Design, Inc. to get back to me. They were to tell me if it was possible to install a different seal.
www.sealanddesign.com/


----------



## RC Wells

I certainly understand your frustration. 

Here is my extreme view; but if it were mine I would cobble it together and find it a new home! 
Then visit www.tractordata.com and evaluate the real manufacturer of your candidate for replacement. There are reasonably good Mahindra tractors, but you do not want one with components sourced in China and assembled from floor sweepings of an assembly plant in Korea, and then sold without adequate local dealer support. Without a proactive dealer service shop that aggressively advocates for their customers, and a strong manufacturer customer support infrastructure, buyers end up stranded and product improvement never occurs.


----------



## Richard Harden

Thanks RC Wells. It is frustrating. Like I said, I could replace the two seals, assemble the PSU and install it. Chances are, it will leak again and soon. Unless the seals are redesigned, it will have the same problem. I called the Texas Mahindra facility yesterday and spoke to two different people. It was like talking to trees. Neither one knew anything about the leakage issue for the SINJIN PSU. They said the dealer will correct the problem. They said their dealers are their tech department. I had to scratch my head on that one. My local Mahindra dealer just took over the Mahindra franchise less that a year ago. They don't know much about these tractors and they admit it. I would think the owners of Mahindra would be concerned about issues like this. I'm on several tractor forums and one guy, who is from Texas, said these tractors come to the USA in crates. They are just assembled here, not actually built here, in the USA, like they advertise. In fact, many of the models, and I think the 2555, are made in South Korea by the TYM company. I do know the TYM dealer said their tractors use the same PSU, same part number, but TYM is about $200 less that Mahindra. I just love this global crap!


----------



## Carlrock

Richard Harden said:


> RC Wells, thanks and I've done that. I've called, sent emails with pictures to at least a dozen different seal supply houses. I've been to several seal suppliers, Motion Industries, up in the Chicago suburbs. All they have is the quad ring, #212, and the outer metric seal, 22 x 30 x 5. I wanted Viton instead of Buna rubber. They didn't have either, but it could be ordered. What I was hoping for, would have been a completely different seal other than the quad ring. Unless I pay for an engineering charge, it won't happen. I don't mind paying if they can come up with a seal that doesn't leak. I sent a few pictures of what this thing looks like. Not much to it. It's simple, but not well engineered as far as the seals go. If I could install a Parker Hannifin or Eaton control valve, I would, but they are entirely different. I would install a new quad ring and outer seal and be done, but I'm sure it won't last. Even the local dealer said the new units they installed leaked within several months. I'm waiting for Seal and Design, Inc. to get back to me. They were to tell me if it was possible to install a different seal.
> www.sealanddesign.com/
> 
> View attachment 43753
> View attachment 43755
> View attachment 43757
> View attachment 43759
> View attachment 43761


----------



## Carlrock

Has anyone had their valve stop steering when the fluid gets warm?
Mine will not turn unless you steer very fast and the wheels return to center by themselves


----------

